# Jazz You've Never Heard. (Maybe.)



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

When I was 8 years old, Dave Brubeck's *Take Five* became an unexpected popular hit and received air time. As I suspect a fairly typical 8 year old, I largely ignored music beyond what was played as background on cartoons I enjoyed, and the like, or the music sung at Sunday school. And I had not found any of that particularly compelling. But Dave Brubeck's music, particularly Paul Desmond's alto saxophone, spoke to me differently, and opened windows on a whole different way of looking at the world and myself in it.

But nobody else in my milieu seemed to have any interest in such music, so I decided I shouldn't either. And as I progressed through childhood and into young adulthood the small amount of music to which I listened was what was most popular, which is to say, various forms of rock. And make no mistake, that large and varied genre has some marvelous music and artists. But it was always something peripheral to my life, something I occasionally stopped by to visit.

And while I was on that journey, I would occasionally revisit my interest in jazz, but always became sidetracked, usually not listening to much music of any sort. Then a bit more than 30 years ago the circumstances of my life changed, and I reached out to find new things, and increasing the amount of music to which I listened was one of those. And as I listened to more of various types of music I came to understand that while I could enjoy visiting many genres, jazz is where I *live! *

There has probably been as much or more written about jazz, as there has been of it played. So I apologize for adding to that glut, but along with only a few other things in my life, it is a passion. Though I need to get this out of the way; I am not a musician, jazz historian, critic or jazz expert of any sort. I'm just a guy who likes to listen to it, but who is very passionate about what I enjoy.

And, finally, this brings me to the point of this thread: while commercially, jazz is a tiny, tiny market compared to other varieties of popular music, it also may be the most varied, with endless interpretations, instrumentation and improvisation. There's a game that some people like to play, some of whom are both learned and bright, that goes like this, "Jazz is such and such, and any deviation from this is not jazz, and if you believe it is, you obviously are lacking in . . . ." And you can choose the term(s) taste, knowledge, sophistication, etc. And that's a d*mn shame because jazz is a whole world of music and musicians with unique things to say and how they want to say it.

When the great Louis Armstrong (For whom a strong argument can be made of having virtually invented jazz.) was asked what kind of music he played, he responded, "There is two kinds of music, the good and the bad, I play the good kind!" And Duke Ellington agreed, "If it sounds good, it *is* good!"

So rather than any technical or commercial exclusionary definitions of what is and isn't jazz I offer some examples of the virtually endless breadth of interpretation, instrumentation and improvisation of jazz, but which is still only a small glimpse into that whole universe. And the only two questions I ask are; does this person have something to say? And does it sound *good?
*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Steelpans Jazz -
*


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Is that Reggae music? Steelpan instrument in it. But, it could be used for other styles of music.
There is certainly some Reggae in this music.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Busker Jazz -*

A busker is a street performer. Busking is a venerable occupation that goes back to antiquity and has been practiced in all cultures the world over. As in any endeavor, it can be done well or poorly. And among the jazz musicians who engage in busking there are some surprising talents. Some are even fairly well known with recordings, others, less so. And among the latter is a young woman who has caught my ear, performing her own work accompanied only by her banjo. Ms. Rachel Emma D'Arcy.

It's late, maybe 1AM, outside a Tube station on a cold London night. Ms. D'Arcy offers passers-by her brand of poignant whimsy accompanied, other than by her banjo, only by breaking bottles, traffic signals and the occasional drunk.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I share your love for jazz and share the fond memory of _Take Five _hitting the scene. I've loved jazz a very long time and really think some of the best and most influential rock was when it crossed into jazz..._East West_ Butterfield Blues being my favorite example. We listen to the classics in this house...Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Thelonius Monk, Dave Brubeck, Mose Allison, etc. as well as the newer offerings. Our favorite Diana Krall stuff constantly amazes us with the brilliance of the ensembles she puts together. I was recently listening to Rachmaninov's fourth piano concerto, and it hit me, "Hey, this is jazz!"


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> I share your love for jazz and share the fond memory of _Take Five _hitting the scene. I've loved jazz a very long time and really think some of the best and most influential rock was when it crossed into jazz..._East West_ Butterfield Blues being my favorite example. We listen to the classics in this house...Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Thelonius Monk, Dave Brubeck, Mose Allison, etc. as well as the newer offerings. Our favorite Diana Krall stuff constantly amazes us with the brilliance of the ensembles she puts together. I was recently listening to Rachmaninov's fourth piano concerto, and it hit me, "Hey, this is jazz!"


While I'm more often drawn to the softer side of jazz, I've found so much among the classic work that comports with my preferences, including the musicians mentioned. Miles Davis' album _Kind of Blue, _John Coltrane and Johnny Hartman's work together, organist Jimmy Smith, and it just keeps going. Jazz is such a broad and malleable form IMHO that its influences, and what it takes from other forms, is virtually endless.

While I usually most enjoy the softer side of jazz, I must confess that I find much of what has been packaged under the term _Smooth Jazz_ to most often be lacking in content. I.e., having something to say. Similarly, the attempt to more broadly commercialize jazz in the '70's via fusion, a mixture of jazz and rock, an effort even Miles Davis was in the vanguard of, was largely not music I could enjoy.

But some rock blended seamlessly with jazz, groups like Steely Dan and Chicago come to mind. From the Delta Blues, the cauldron that brewed jazz and musicians like Armstrong, we have wildly improvisational rock performers like singer/musician Professor Longhair, whose influence permeated a variety of milieus.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

_*Jazz Harp (Dorothy Ashby) -
*_


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> While I'm more often drawn to the softer side of jazz, I've found so much among the classic work that comports with my preferences, including the musicians mentioned. Miles Davis' album _Kind of Blue, _John Coltrane and Johnny Hartman's work together, organist Jimmy Smith, and it just keeps going. Jazz is such a broad and malleable form IMHO that its influences, and what it takes from other forms, is virtually endless.
> 
> While I usually most enjoy the softer side of jazz, I must confess that I find much of what has been packaged under the term _Smooth Jazz_ to most often be lacking in content. I.e., having something to say. Similarly, the attempt to more broadly commercialize jazz in the '70's via fusion, a mixture of jazz and rock, an effort even Miles Davis was in the vanguard of, was largely not music I could enjoy.
> 
> But some rock blended seamlessly with jazz, groups like Steely Dan and Chicago come to mind. From the Delta Blues, the cauldron that brewed jazz and musicians like Armstrong, we have wildly improvisational rock performers like singer/musician Professor Longhair, whose influence permeated a variety of milieus.


Bill Evans is right up your alley I'll wager!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> Bill Evans is right up your alley I'll wager!


Very much!

And most of what Stan Getz did also!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*TBI Jazz (Melody Gardot) -
*

Where many people's lives end, her art began when Jersey girl Melody Gardot became the victim of a hit and run driver while cycling. Music was the path that led her on her long road to recovery, and is now her gift to us all.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

spent some time listening to other songs of her's. thank you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ran23 said:


> spent some time listening to other songs of her's. thank you.


You are very welcome, sir! I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Unlike sometimes early in her career, she has now gotten to work with musicians and producers who are especially simpatico and able to highlight her unique style and sensibilities. And the results can be spectacular -


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Who here is into funk-jazz? I am.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^(in response to post #10)
A hauntingly beautiful rendition of another performer's art, which is no more! Was that a chill felt running up and down my spine? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> Who here is into funk-jazz? I am.


Not usually. Some good music, but not something I generally enjoy.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^(in response to post #10)
> A hauntingly beautiful rendition of another performer's art, which is no more! Was that a chill felt running up and down my spine? :icon_scratch:


Could be!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe jazz everyone has heard, but Diana Krall's _Live in Paris _with a couple of Beefeater martinis is pretty darned nice! It is my most played record, just nosing out _Turn Up the Quiet _and _Tony Bennett and Lady Gaga._


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

This young lady could have been the greatest jazz singer of all time, but taken too young. Here she is with someone else who isn't too shabby.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

derum said:


> This young lady could have been the greatest jazz singer of all time, but taken too young. Here she is with someone else who isn't too shabby.


She was an amazing talent.

I wish she could have done a Bond theme! Would have been a worthy addition to the canon: perfect voice for it.

DH


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> Maybe jazz everyone has heard, but Diana Krall's _Live in Paris _with a couple of Beefeater martinis is pretty darned nice! It is my most played record, just nosing out _Turn Up the Quiet _and _Tony Bennett and Lady Gaga._


She has done lots of nice work.



derum said:


> This young lady could have been the greatest jazz singer of all time, but taken too young. Here she is with someone else who isn't too shabby.


A fine talent, and a sad, sad story.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Jazzing the Classics -*


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> While I'm more often drawn to the softer side of jazz, I've found so much among the classic work that comports with my preferences, including the musicians mentioned. Miles Davis' album _Kind of Blue, _John Coltrane and Johnny Hartman's work together, organist Jimmy Smith, and it just keeps going. Jazz is such a broad and malleable form IMHO that its influences, and what it takes from other forms, is virtually endless.
> 
> While I usually most enjoy the softer side of jazz, I must confess that I find much of what has been packaged under the term _Smooth Jazz_ to most often be lacking in content. I.e., having something to say. Similarly, the attempt to more broadly commercialize jazz in the '70's via fusion, a mixture of jazz and rock, an effort even Miles Davis was in the vanguard of, was largely not music I could enjoy.
> 
> But some rock blended seamlessly with jazz, groups like Steely Dan and Chicago come to mind. From the Delta Blues, the cauldron that brewed jazz and musicians like Armstrong, we have wildly improvisational rock performers like singer/musician Professor Longhair, whose influence permeated a variety of milieus.


You're inclusion of Chicago is great. Chicago Transit Authority is is one of the widest ranging, talent filled albums I have heard, jazz to blues/rock to acid rock, with horns. Unfortunately most will remember them for the 1980 sappy ballads.

It so happens I am headed to a two day blues jazz festival this weekend, on the NC coast. Simultaneous stages, a wide open hidden secret. I became a Samantha Fish fan as a result of my last time there.

And on a final note, I caught myself tapping my foot to Chuck Mangione in a Home Depot the other day. Small pleasures.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

derum said:


> This young lady could have been the greatest jazz singer of all time, but taken too young. Here she is with someone else who isn't too shabby.


And also a nod to Laura Nyro.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

The best of the new wave of jazz musicians in the UK?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Some great Sax music, but that is one very weird video! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

_*Gypsy Jazz -*_


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Organ Jazz - Jimmy Smith -

*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Little Blond Girl Jazz - Blossom Dearie -*

(Bonus question: What was Blossom Dearie's real name?)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
The lyrics carry with them so much promise, but those "birth control glasses" tend to dampen the spirit. I recall, back in the day, the ladies in my high school wearing them. Off putting? Perhaps, but absolutely enough to give we potential teenage male paramours pause! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The lyrics carry with them so much promise, but those "birth control glasses" tend to dampen the spirit. I recall, back in the day, the ladies in my high school wearing them. Off putting? Perhaps, but absolutely enough to give we potential teenage male paramours pause! LOL.


Blossom was no great beauty, but she was delightful and full of mischief with impeccable phrasing and a love of swing. While she both recorded and toured, she was a fixture on the New York cafe scene. Much beloved and respected by fellow musicians.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Basso Profundo Jazz - Johnny Hartman accompanied by John Coltrane


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Left Coast MexiCali Jazz -*

Cal Tjader is sometimes described as personifying West Coast jazz. And at other times he is derided for the same thing. For having committed the dual sins of having both commercial success and doing some work in the popular idiom.

But he had serious chops, and worked with some of the best latin percussionists of the era, both California natives, and latin musicians from other musical backgrounds.

The title song from his 1965 album *Soul Sauce* was both a popular hit, and part of a marvelous album employing some of the *finest* jazz musicians of the era, or ever!

Personnel on the album -

Cal Tjader - vibraphone

Lonnie Hewitt - piano

Richard Davis (tracks 2, 11 & 12), John Hilliard (tracks 1, 3-10 & 13) - bass

Grady Tate (tracks 2, 11 & 12), Johnny Rae (tracks 1, 3-10 & 13) - drums

Willie Bobo, Armando Peraza, Alberto Valdes - percussion

Donald Byrd - trumpet (tracks 2, 11 & 12)

Jimmy Heath - tenor saxophone (tracks 2, 11 & 12)

Kenny Burrell - guitar (tracks 2, 11 & 12)

Bob Bushnell - electric bass (track 2)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Chamber Jazz - The Modern Jazz Quartet*

When asked who my favorite jazz musician is, I will sometimes respond, The Modern Jazz Quartet. Virtually created and defined cool jazz before there ever was cool jazz. Modern, as in modernism, pared down and sleek, restrained and precise. The long time personnel with classically trained pianist and music director John Lewis, passionate and lush vibraphonist Milt Jackson, Percy Heath on bass and Connie Kay percussion.

Here a lovely interpretation of George Gershwin's Summetime from Porgy and Bess.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Jersey Jazz - Part I - Bucky Pizzarelli*

How do you become New Jersey's preeminent jazz musician? One method favored by musicians everywhere is to live longer than anyone else. And another is to be simply wonderful. Paterson Native, Bucky Pizzarelli, has accomplished both.

I heard him play at Shanghai Jazz when he was still a young man of around 80. He performed by himself seated on a chair at the front of the small room. Virtuosity can be an overused term, but the seemingly effortless and beautiful lyrical improvisation that flowed from Bucky's guitar floored me. And he smiled throughout, obviously enjoying himself and his audience's pleasure in his performance.

He continued to perform at Shanghai Jazz occasionally, and celebrated his 90th birthday by again performing there three years ago.

Here he performs with Les Paul around the time I first caught his work -


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Great thread.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

cellochris said:


> Great thread.


Glad you enjoy it!

:beer:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

cellochris said:


> Great thread.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

A fave. As much as I love Diana Krall's voice, it is her piano work and her ensembles I love most. (Well, her voice ain't too shabby. Google _A Case of You. _For the best of both, Google _Devil May Care.)_


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Adventure Wolf said:


>


I have had the opportunity to see Trombone Shorty twice. Both times opening bands sounded something like this (which should come as no surprise).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Afro Cuban Jazz - Ganzalo Rubalcaba and Charlie Haden


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TKI67 said:


> A fave. As much as I love Diana Krall's voice, it is her piano work and her ensembles I love most. (Well, her voice ain't too shabby. Google _A Case of You. _For the best of both, Google _Devil May Care.)_


Very nice!



ChrisRS said:


> I have had the opportunity to see Trombone Shorty twice. Both times opening bands sounded something like this (which should come as no surprise).


Fun, happy music!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

A lady who rarely seems to get the credit she so richly deserves......


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> A lady who rarely seems to get the credit she so richly deserves......


Yes, a remarkable voice!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Clean Jazz - Stan Getz Style -*

Another jazz musician once described Stan Getz as "four or five of the nicest cats I know!" Here a cleaned up Stan Getz goes to record some nice Brazilian pop when suddenly some jazz breaks out! Many consider it some of his best work.

Apasionado. Very!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Jersey Jazz Part II - Stacy Kent*

Jazz that goes down smooth, but proves that smooth doesn't need to mean devoid of content. Stacy Kent along with her Husband/saxophonist, Jim Tomlinson, are known as British musicians, and while Jim is English, and they both began their jazz career and built a following there, Stacy is actually a New Jersey girl. I've had the pleasure of enjoying their performances on several occasions.

She's lovely! And talented!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Big Boy Jazz - Kevin Mahogany -*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Jersey Jazz - Part III - Sarah Vaughan -*

The girl from the City by the Bay. Considered by many to have had the finest vocal instrument to ever work primarily in the Jazz idiom. I won't disagree. A potpourri of riches.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know how popular the late Johnny Dankworth was in the USA, but in Britain he was/is revered and became Sir John Dankworth.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> I don't know how popular the late Johnny Dankworth was in the USA, but in Britain he was/is revered and became Sir John Dankworth.


Arguably the best known British jazz musician of his era, he was still comparatively less well known than U.S. musicians of similar talent. A pity, as he's marvelous.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Kinky Jazz (PG Version.) - Dave's True Story -*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
The Teapot is on the stove...waiting for company!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The Teapot is on the stove...waiting for company!


Glad you enjoyed it. Dave Cantor did lyrics and melody, and I find his work quite droll. Kelly Flint is the vocalist. But the group broke up about 10 years ago.

Here's one more, perhaps a bit darker than PG, but very clever and well done. Beautiful in it's own strange way. But please delete if you feel it's inappropriate here -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Wake You Up in the Morning Jazz - Bobby Watson*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Poetess Jazz - Patricia Barber -*

A wry take on one's art.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about some funk-jazz with George Benson- Give Me The Night (1980)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> How about some funk-jazz with George Benson- Give Me The Night (1980)


I'm feelin' it, Howard! :happy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm betting that John Travolta would have a very difficult time squeezing into those dancing clothes these days. I suspect a whole lot of pasta has gone into making him into the man he is today!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm betting that John Travolta would have a very difficult time squeezing into those dancing clothes these days. I suspect a whole lot of pasta has gone into making him into the man he is today!


He probably could if he tried, he would need a big pair of pants though.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Just kiddin', seriously!  - Oscar Brown Jr. -*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Biographical Jazz - Paul Bley*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Donald Byrd- Love Has Come Around


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> Donald Byrd- Love Has Come Around


You go, Howard!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Noe that's some Jazz, more than skin deep and arguably all the way to the bone! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Noe that's some Jazz, more than skin deep and arguably all the way to the bone! LOL.


Donald Byrd has been around for a long time, but unfortunately he passed away in 2013.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Jazz for a Summer Afternoon - Tom Jobim*

Lazy Brazilian jazz from a brilliant arranger.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Blue Jazz - Miles Davis -*

OK, you've heard it before. But it still sounds just as good!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

classic.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Howard said:


> The Crusaders- Stomp And Buck Dance


I'd categorize it as 'funk', not jazz.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

More Busker Jazz - Madeleine Peyroux

Georgia native and successful recording artist also spends time as a Parisian busker.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*In a Mellow Mood - Chet Baker*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Big Band Swing - Glenn Miller and Modernaires - Chattanooga Choo-choo






Edit: This is a longer video clip featuring the same tune and vocals, but also includes a fantastic dance number by the *fabulous* Nicholas Brothers along with Dorothy Dandrige. Worth it for the dancing alone. A little goofing from Uncle Miltie too, but I like his jacket.  It's from the 1941 film *Sun Valley Serenade.
*
Didn't feature it as the audio isn't as good as the first clip.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Jersey Jazz IV - Bill Evans -*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*More Big Band Swing - Artie Shaw - Moonglow -*


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

For novices to jazz, anyone care to suggest some starting points? Already got some Dave Brubeck, Herbie Hancock-need some more suggestions. Any good Sirius/XM channels?​


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Big T said:


> For novices to jazz, anyone care to suggest some starting points? Already got some Dave Brubeck, Herbie Hancock-need some more suggestions. Any good Sirius/XM channels?​


Depends upon what you like. I gravitate naturally to the more mellow side of jazz. Traditionally in jazz performances these are referred to as ballads, and pretty much all jazz musicians have some or a lot in their repertoire.

My suggestion is to listen broadly and consider what you find innately appealing. You can always branch out from there. In northern NJ there's WBGO, but that's gotten really hardcore. But where you are, it might be tough to find many FM stations that include it in their format. If you can get any Public Radio, you might check to see if they have a jazz show. I'm not disparaging your home, but my first real girlfriend was a native of Johnsonburg, so I know you're in God's country! 

Both Sirius and XM offer multiple jazz channels, but I've found all their offerings less than mediocre.

Youtube is a surprisingly good place to browse and find jazz, as indicated by the clips I've included from them. Amazon also offers you the opportunity to browse and listen to samples. I've found both recordings and artists via both avenues. Being a Luddite, I still prefer CD technology, and have purchased many after listening to examples on Youtube or Amazon. But there are all kinds of other formats that I know have superseded CD technology, and I'm sure you can find the music in them too.

As for musicians, you might consider exploring further some of those I've already posted if you enjoyed them. If you wish, you can explore them via the platforms I've mentioned. They each have tons, and can keep you busy endlessly.

Among musicians I've found who tend play more mellow jazz I'd include -

Paul Desmond
Stan Getz
Antonio Carlos Jobim
Ben Webster
Bill Evans
Kenny Burrell
Jim Hall
Jacintha
Jim Tomlinson
Patricia Barber
Chet Baker
Louis Armstrong
The *whole* Marsallis family!  Ellis, Wynton, etc.

When I can, I'll go through my catalog and add to this list. For now, if you wish, you can check out Jacintha -

*Singapore Jazz - Jacintha -
*


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> Depends upon what you like. I gravitate naturally to the more mellow side of jazz. Traditionally in jazz performances these are referred to as ballads, and pretty much all jazz musicians have some or a lot in their repertoire.
> 
> My suggestion is to listen broadly and consider what you find innately appealing. You can always branch out from there. In northern NJ there's WBGO, but that's gotten really hardcore. But where you are, it might be tough to find many FM stations that include it in their format. If you can get any Public Radio, you might check to see if they have a jazz show. I'm not disparaging your home, but my first real girlfriend was a native of Johnsonburg, so I know you're in God's country!
> 
> ...


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> Depends upon what you like. I gravitate naturally to the more mellow side of jazz. Traditionally in jazz performances these are referred to as ballads, and pretty much all jazz musicians have some or a lot in their repertoire.
> 
> My suggestion is to listen broadly and consider what you find innately appealing. You can always branch out from there. In northern NJ there's WBGO, but that's gotten really hardcore. But where you are, it might be tough to find many FM stations that include it in their format. If you can get any Public Radio, you might check to see if they have a jazz show. I'm not disparaging your home, but my first real girlfriend was a native of Johnsonburg, so I know you're in God's country!
> 
> ...


Johnsonburg! Assed through there yesterday on my way to Toronto. Will be traveling through there again tomorrow. Unfortunately yesterday passed a fatal car accident a few miles north.

Will give your suggestions a try!

Thanks,

T.Z.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Big T said:


> Johnsonburg! Assed through there yesterday on my way to Toronto. Will be traveling through there again tomorrow. Unfortunately yesterday passed a fatal car accident a few miles north.
> 
> Will give your suggestions a try!
> 
> ...


Not a whole lot around Johnsonburg, still! From what I can see it looks to be a paper mill town, though my lady of 50+ years ago said her dad farmed. And a big Saturday night was shooting rats at the town dump! 

I know that might sound condescending, but I've spent worse nights that shall go unrecounted!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Avis, Charlston, Jersey Shoe, Lock Haven, State College and Woolrich: all Pennsylvania locations featuring...great fishing, hunting, football wrestling, working as a furrier's apprentice, on the loading dock and as a cutters assistant at Woolrich Woolen Mills, and as a summer hire with the Pennsylvania Dept. of Transportation...good times, great memories, but I cannot recall ever listening to Jazz during those years. That came later, much later, in life for me!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> Not a whole lot around Johnsonburg, still! From what I can see it looks to be a paper mill town, though my lady of 50+ years ago said her dad farmed. And a big Saturday night was shooting rats at the town dump!
> 
> I know that might sound condescending, but I've spent worse nights that shall go unrecounted!


Domtar paper company, in passed decade, has invested over half a billion in rebuilding the mill. Still, the town has been known for very rough characters. In the prohibition era, north to Bradford was known as " Little Chicago" because of being the halfway point between NYC and Chicago.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Avis, Charlston, Jersey Shoe, Lock Haven, State College and Woolrich: all Pennsylvania locations featuring...great fishing, hunting, football wrestling, working as a furrier's apprentice, on the loading dock and as a cutters assistant at Woolrich Woolen Mills, and as a summer hire with the Pennsylvania Dept. of Transportation...good times, great memories, but I cannot recall ever listening to Jazz during those years. That came later, much later, in life for me!


Familiar with them all! I graduated fromPenn State in 1974, and stayed on in State College for several years! Great bars and even better fishing!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> football wrestling,


Hmm . . . ? :icon_scratch:





Big T said:


> Domtar paper company, in passed decade, has invested over half a billion in rebuilding the mill. Still, the town has been known for very rough characters. In the prohibition era, north to Bradford was known as " Little Chicago" because of being the halfway point between NYC and Chicago.


Interesting, didn't know that. Though my gal did sock me once when I was teasing her. She had a surprising right hand! Rattled my molars! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Blue Burrell - Kenny Burrell in a Blue Mood -

*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Familiar with them all! I graduated fromPenn State in 1974, and stayed on in State College for several years! Great bars and even better fishing!


"Fight on State!" A fellow Penn Stater, I graduated from Penn State in 1972. It appears we may have trod some of the same ground as we pursued our respective educations. Alas, the University Park campus has really changed!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> "Fight on State!" A fellow Penn Stater, I graduated from Penn State in 1972. It appears we may have trod some of the same ground as we pursued our respective educations. Alas, the University Park campus has really changed!


I was there from 1970 until 74! College of Human Development, majored in Community Development, stayed for partial work on a masters in Public Administration, until I got fed up with the BS! But it was the 70's!

My fishing was at Whipple State Park and Spring Creek, my bar was The Rathskellar, and I lived at Blue Bell and Southgate apartment complexes. I was dirt poor, could hardly afford my four packs of Tiger Head Ale!

My entire family are PSU grads, my wife, our older two daughters, both son in laws and now our youngest daughter in engineering (she will take over my manufacturing plant).

The campus and town have changed drastically, but it still good, old Penn State! I do have to add, our oldest daughter, a registered architect, got her masters at Pitt(an insult to us PSU grads), in international finance.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Violin Jazz - Stephane Grappelli -*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ Sorry, my friend. I thought I was posting a comment about your post, but it came out as an edit to your post. My comment was that I had never considered a violin as a potential player in a jazz concert, but the example you posted has changed that perspective.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Just a John Jazz - Johnny Smith Guitar -*

Highly regarded by other musicians, but less well known than some other popular jazz guitarists. Simply marvelous acoustic jazz guitar.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

I like the "gravitate towards" aspect of this conversation. I can listen to a live trio set and appreciate the apparent lack of structure all come together, but I always go back to that tower of power aspect of jazz. Glenn Miller big band, Chicago. Baritone and bass sax, trombone. Not just the solo display but the ability to bring cacophony to order.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Jazz Daddy - Ellis Marsalis Jr. -*

Jazz pianist and educator. Father of jazz musicians Wynton, Branford, Delfeayo, and Jason. Mentor of Terry Blanchard, Harry Connick Jr., Donald Harrison, etc. And an absolutely delightful jazz pianist.

Done enough Ellis!?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Is it jazz? - Professor Longhair -*

Blues, R&B and jazz all grew out of the same Delta cauldron of Afro-American music. So if it isn't jazz in your book, it's unquestionably its first cousin. Blues/R&B/Jazz legend pianist/vocalist Professor Longhair (AKA Henry "Roy" Byrd) had an up and down career and life. Growing up musically in New Orleans he learned early on that the piano is also a percussion instrument, beating out a rhythm on the piano with his foot while playing.

In the early era of Rock Professor Longhair gained a measure of success by recording, but never made it big as his music was deemed too "black" and raw to gain wider popularity, and he soon faded from sight. One report I read had him working as a custodian in a public school when his music began to be rediscovered in the early '70's.

When Sir Paul McCartney was having his release party for Wings' _Venus and Mars_ on March 24, 1975 aboard the Queen Mary berthed in California it was Professor Longhair who was selected as the musical entertainment for the evening. I had also heard it was Sir Paul's birthday. Arguably, one of his finest performances ever, it helped him re-launch his musical career. His performance was released as an album, *Professor Longhair, Live Aboard the Queen Mary.*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*More Melody - Lisboa - Melody Gardot - *


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Miles and Chet - Miles Davis and Chet Baker -*

Two trumpet headliners of the era, some disparage the recording as a purely commercial pairing, but I like the music, and think it's a lot more.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am probably more of a Miles Davis guy, but that was nice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> *Miles and Chet - Miles Davis and Chet Baker -*
> 
> Two trumpet headliners of the era, some disparage the recording as a purely commercial pairing, but I like the music, and think it's a lot more.


That was a rather nice collection of fine music, showcasing the commendable talent of two of the Greats! Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Let's remember Dr. John. He was a study of Professor Longhair, mentioned above by member Flanderian and a New Orleans staple, much like my posts concerning all brass bands and Trombone Shorty. Not jazz, but it's brother, the blues, and something just a bit more... weird and wonderful.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ChrisRS said:


> Let's remember Dr. John. He was a study of Professor Longhair, mentioned above by member Flanderian and a New Orleans staple, much like my posts concerning all brass bands and Trombone Shorty. Not jazz, but it's brother, the blues, and something just a bit more... weird and wonderful.


R.I.P. Dr. John! 

A marvelous talent!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*A Syncopated Swinger - Eliane Elias -
*
Brazilian pianist Eliane Elisas (First name pronounced El-eee-ahni, with accent on first syllable.) plays jazz in a swinging syncopated style usually interwoven amongst a Samba beat. Recently (Anything that's happened in the last 20 years! ) she's added her voice to her piano. And while obviously not her primary instrument, call it pop, or call it jazz, she's made some beautifully produced and arranged recordings.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Bonus Encore - Eliane Elias - Dreamer album*

Vocally, largely a pop excursion, it also contains Ms. Elias' swinging piano. A simply lovely album!


----------



## Winhes2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Flanderian, you have provided us with many varied and interesting examples, but you prefer the slow stuff. So, I'll offer something you have probably enjoyed before but I consider beautiful: the Miles Davis Quintet's version of, "It never entered my mind" in which Red Garland's simple piano introduction is, to my ears, particularly lovely. The Killer and Little Richard have their place, but this is for a different state of mind. If you like this form of jazz, breath, relax, and, as Jerry Scoggins sang, set a spell, take your shoes off.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful Paul Bley piano ballad -


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

The other day there was a bit on NPR, an interview with Brandon Goldberg, a fourteen year old who digs Bill Evans. I think I’m going to get his album.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

For some inexplicable reason I just slapped The Shearing Touch on the turntable. I like his piano work, but the orchestra sounds like a Chevrolet ad circa 1962.

Now I’m listening to Kind of Blue to recover. Sublime.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Just saw Lyle Lovett and his Large Band. He seemlessly passes between blues, jazz and gospel, then goes into his “old timey” country roots (fiddle, guitar, cello). Beautiful exhibition of shared ancestry.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Pharoah Sanders, Harvest Time -


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Speaking of "Take Five", here's a great take on that tune.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Long tune, here. But worth it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cassadine said:


>





Cassadine said:


> Speaking of "Take Five", here's a great take on that tune.





Cassadine said:


> Long tune, here. But worth it.


Wonderful collection! 👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bill Evans, _The Peacocks_ -


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

In the mid-1950's I was fortunate to be introduced to jazz at an early age when one of my aunts turned me loose with her son's 10" LP jazz collection. I have enjoyed this category of "serious" music ever since.

I did not see mention of the clarinet player Sidney Bechet as I scrolled through the thread just now. I think his music would appeal to many who have posted.

My own jazz preferences range from West Coast cool, to Bee Bop, and Ornett Coleman's largely unstructured playing.

My freshman year in college, I first heard a collaboration between Ravi Shankar and Bud Shank on the theme music to the film "Pathar Panchli" in 1963, played on the stereo in the Steppenwolf bar in Berkeley. It was a revelation to me as it combined jazz and Indian music. I subsequently learned that Shankar's playing influenced other American Jazz musicians. The album is still available as a CD, "Improvisations," originally issued on the World Pacific Label.

"Slippery When Wet," another late 1950's World Pacific LP, still available on CD. "[It] is a soundtrack album to Bruce Brown's 1959 surf film of the same name by saxophonist Bud Shank released on the World Pacific label.Wikipedia
Label:World Pacific, WP 1265
Producer:Richard Bock
Released:1959."

I was still surfing at the time, but the highlight of the film for me was the sound track, performed by a group with which I was familiar. Part of the initial appeal was that the music was all original, based on various scenes in the movie. Unlike much of the jazz repertoire, or that of any musical genre, "Slippery When Wet" consists entirely of numbers that are not tied to preexisting melodies or songs.

I believe many of the individuals who have posted on this thread would enjoy listening to this album.

That same year I had the good fortune to hear Lightning Hopkins playing in a club in Berkeley, a concert by Segovia on campus, and a performance at UCLA's Royce Hall of "The Play of Daniel," an early music miracle play.

Thanks, everyone, for sharing.
Gurdon


----------



## RyeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

Flanderian said:


> *A Syncopated Swinger - Eliane Elias -*
> 
> Brazilian pianist Eliane Elisas (First name pronounced El-eee-ahni, with accent on first syllable.) plays jazz in a swinging syncopated style usually interwoven amongst a Samba beat. Recently (Anything that's happened in the last 20 years! ) she's added her voice to her piano. And while obviously not her primary instrument, call it pop, or call it jazz, she's made some beautifully produced and arranged recordings.


I first heard Elias with Steps Ahead, whose self-titled debut album was the soundtrack of my weeks of illness with mono during high school. I ordered it blind (deaf?) from a local record shop after reading a brief review of it in Jazziz. The album has been a favorite since the first listen.

I later sought out more of her albums, hoping to hear something similar to her playing on the Steps Ahead album, and I was always disappointed she never continued in that vein. I am happy that she was able to achieve commercial success instead of being condemned to a life of poverty, but selfish me wants more of her non-Brazilian work...


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Being this time of year...
I may have mentioned that I first learned to appreciate jazz, classical, blues because of Peanuts, Bugs Bunny and School House Rock. Every time this came on the radio while my own kids were in the car, I took the opportunity to educate them on the artistry of jazz, how it starts off as something familiar and then goes off into related riffs.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


> A brief moment of respite in awful times.


Very nice! 
Thank you. :beer:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


>


Absolutely lovely! :loveyou:

Thank you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
It was O-Dark-Thirty this AM when I took note of and activated your marvelous sampling of Duke Jordan's tickling the ivories. Twenty eight minutes later I realized I must have drifted off as I closed my eyes to better concentrate on the music...very relaxing, for sure!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


>


Beautiful! 👍

Thank you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


>


Lovely! 👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


>


What a charming young Catalan!

Thank you for bringing her to my attention. 👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Balm for the fretted brow -


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Balm for the fretted brow -


The first 26 minutes was quite wonderful to sit back, close one's eyes and enjoy, but I'll have to come back aga9in to enjoy the rest of it!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


>


Very nice! 👍

Thank you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

More summer jazz -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Possible dupe, but some relaxin' jazz for a sunny Sunday afternoon -


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Possible dupe, but some relaxin' jazz for a sunny Sunday afternoon -


If it is a "dupe," I don't recall listening to it before just a minute ago. So, thank you my friend for a few minutes of very pleasant listening!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> If it is a "dupe," I don't recall listening to it before just a minute ago. So, thank you my friend for a few minutes of very pleasant listening!


Glad you enjoyed it! Sent the clips to my granddaughters (Both teens) who will decry its non-pop culture uncoolness, and laugh at their somewhat odd grandpa! 😁

I very much enjoy Melody Gardot. Her recordings are truly special when the production and instrumental accompaniment are suited to her style and voice, less so when they're trying to fit a particular commercial niche. Simpatico musicians make all the difference.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! Sent the clips to my granddaughters (Both teens) who will decry its non-pop culture uncoolness, and laugh at their somewhat odd grandpa! 😁
> 
> I very much enjoy Melody Gardot. Her recordings are truly special when the production and instrumental accompaniment are suited to her style and voice, less so when they're trying to fit a particular commercial niche. Simpatico musicians make all the difference.


God bless those Grand Kids. They do keep us well grounded, don't they? LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


>


Cool video, great recording! 👍

Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


> Absolutely superb, thanks for posting.


Glad you enjoyed it!

It's lovely, creepy, sad and funny, all at the same time. It's the closing cut from *Dave's True Story*'s 2nd, and IMO, best album, *Sex Without Bodies.*

I've enjoyed most what they did. They formed in '94 and worked together until '07. Lyrics and music are from Dave Cantor, the vocalist is Kelly Flint, and the final member of the group was bassist Jeff Eyrich. It was recorded for Chesky Records, and I assume the other musicians were session musicians hired for the album. A lot of nice talent here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


>


Jeez Louise, it's O-dark thirty in the morning and SWMBO and I are lurking in the Man Cave, swaying to the music! I agree with Lucido, that is a darn good choice in music.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, it's O-dark thirty in the morning and SWMBO and I are lurking in the Man Cave, swaying to the music! I agree with Lucido, that is a darn good choice in music.


I'm impressed!

Don't know which more by; still being up at that hour, or still being able to dance. 

Glad it offered a bit of enjoyment. 👍


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Don't know which more by; still being up at that hour, or still being able to dance.
> 
> Glad it offered a bit of enjoyment. 👍


Thank you for the kind words, but truth be known, it was the other way around. By nature, we are generally early to bed and even earlier to rise. I'm usually up and moving well before 0500 hours and when we began dancing, I think we both had a couple of mugs of Joe in our systems! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Not formally in the jazz idiom, but fun by Jersey boy Donald Fagen, half of _Steely Dan's_ genesis, in his 1982 album, _The Nightfly_ -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2021)

Should be titled Pup*p*in*i* Sisters -


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Vecchio Vespa said:


>


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

If you like "New Orleans" style jazz, look on YouTube for a group named Tuba Skinny.


----------

